
US suspects cellphone spying devices in DC - tlrobinson
https://www.apnews.com/d716aac4ad744b4cae3c6b13dce12d7e
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16748971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16748971)

